
Scaling engineering efforts in software – Organization benefits of microservices - hultner
https://medium.com/hultner/scaling-engineering-efforts-in-software-639c4c8c85c7
======
hultner
Hi I'm the author of this article. Please give me your thoughts on the content
and tell me if I can improve the language, english isn't my native language.

Thanks!

